# Helios Protein Powder Nutrition Breakdown...



## Spongy (Mar 21, 2013)

lots of interest in this, so here it is!


----------



## j2048b (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome looks solid low carb, 27 gm protein per scoop and good aminos! Man i need me some supps! Way to helios!


----------



## whitelml (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks like a solid product sponge..........congrats!  Cant wait to gimme some


----------



## Jada (Mar 21, 2013)

27gram per scoop!!! Nice


----------



## trim (Mar 21, 2013)

i am so wet right now


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah looking nice.


----------



## SAD (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm surprised to see a concentrate in there.  Is it milk concentrate or whey concentrate?  Otherwise looks solid.  Concentrate destroys my stomach so I'll have to opt out, unfortunately.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 21, 2013)

It's a high quality Whey Concentrate


----------



## JOMO (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeahhhh buddy!!!!


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 22, 2013)

solid numbers...


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah Sponge, I am pretty excited about this.  My brand I use now has more Cholesterol, Sodium, and Sugars, and less protein.  I'm ready for a change!


----------



## brown1106 (Mar 22, 2013)

Count me in when your product is in stock and ready to go!


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 22, 2013)

SAD said:


> I'm surprised to see a concentrate in there.  Is it milk concentrate or whey concentrate?  Otherwise looks solid.  Concentrate destroys my stomach so I'll have to opt out, unfortunately.



iso and hydro are fuckin $$$.  pretty much all blends have concentrate.  you pay for iso or hyrdo.  


I want to see the bcaa size, flavor, and other supps profile's.


keep em coming.


----------



## Helios (Mar 25, 2013)

I will have them uploaded shortly!  Still have yet to actually try the BCAAs though.



gymrat827 said:


> iso and hydro are fuckin $$$.  pretty much all blends have concentrate.  you pay for iso or hyrdo.
> 
> 
> I want to see the bcaa size, flavor, and other supps profile's.
> ...


----------



## Helios (Mar 25, 2013)

The taste is incredible you guys, this is very very high quality stuff!



AlphaD said:


> Yeah Sponge, I am pretty excited about this.  My brand I use now has more Cholesterol, Sodium, and Sugars, and less protein.  I'm ready for a change!


----------

